# Can You Do This?



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's one sent to me I thought I would share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=BNR74UCidBI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

OMG!!!!

















I couldn't look away, like a train wreck.

Should be the rubber sisters.

Thanks for sharing







I think

Jim


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG x2!! That CANNOT be healthy!!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Am I missing something here? Me and my buds we're doing this after a few beers just last night!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow now that's a talent you don't see everyday.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmmmm.......No comment!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would marry any one of them.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I would marry any one of them.


This was supposedly shot in 1944. They would now be in their mid to upper 90's.

Second thoughts on that one allowed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> I would marry any one of them.


LOL....

(beside what thier age would be today)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I started to do that, but as soon as I bent down to put my hands on ground for the first one, I heard amd felt something pop!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I think they had the surgery where you have your spine replaced with a slinky.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing!! Wow!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

One can only fantisize....


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone want to try to pick the apple up the same way?


----------

